# stuck in gear



## kgbmiker (Feb 15, 2013)

So this past weekend we had the BIG blizzard here in CT. After few hours of use it started to get stuck in gear, (wouldn't stop moving) I let it sit in the garage over night, seemed better next morning, but after a few hours of use started to stick again. Now it won't let go. Opened it up and the friction disc is in constant contact with the other disc. I can not figure this out, someone please help!! BTW, the drive lever is not too tight.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

How old is it? I have a couple Ariens that were that way when I got them because the slide part that moves back and forth to engage the friction disc was gummed up. Lucky for me they were older so they had solid rods for linkages and I could manually pull the handle back up. It sounds like you are having similar problems, but since yours is a cable you can't just pull the handle back out.

Your other possibilities could be a broken or unhooked return spring or you are getting snow getting inside and icing something up.


----------



## kgbmiker (Feb 15, 2013)

3-4 yrs tops. 

It's been in the garage since Sunday, so there is no ice on it any more. I will check the springs, but the funny thing is that, visually, there is nowhere for it to drop in the front. the edge of the disk seems like its been grinding on something. there is only 1 spring that i can see in the back and I think it has something to do with the auger 

Thank you!


----------

